
Boring code is tbe best code - AndrewDucker
http://programmingisterrible.com/post/102153932958/how-i-write-software
======
krapp
Boring code is the best code, because it pays the bills.

On the other hand, boring code reminds you that most programming is soulless
paint-by-numbers scutwork.

But it's probably still better to be a cowboy on your own time. _Certainly_
more fun.

------
GhostCursor
Programming is awesome. I noticed your domain says porgrammingisterrible.

Aren't you tired of being wrong all the time? Why are you bothering people who
enjoy programming?

Classic troll.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Are you aware that the person who posts a link is very rarely the person who
wrote the original post?

If you want the writer of the original article to read your comment you should
contact them directly.

------
DSmart1
I think css is the most boring code. can't stand it. GET Me back on PHP AND
SQL!!!

